# 2012 Funky Beer Swap



## Quintrex (6/2/12)

*Announcing a call for entrants for the 4th Funky Beer Swap.*

Every year I have been amazed at the range and quality of the beer's that we get in the Funky Beer swap. If Sour/Funky beers are your thing, get on board.


The 2012 swap has been timed so that the swap can be done at or around the ANHC (25th-27th october), failing that, courier delivery seems reasonably priced for australia wide delivery.


Rules

The swap will occur at the end of october 2012 (beers Must have reached the swap point before or on the 25th of october to facilitate swapping at ANHC)

Please only submit deliberately funked/soured beers that are of a pleasing nature!

The actual swap will occur via post/courier after ANHC or by hand delivery at ANHC.

Please provide either 2 x 330ml or 1 x 750mL bottle/s per person

Your swap contribution may be made up of different beers i.e. 6 bottles of flanders red, 6 of lambic.


To be a part of this case swap please add your name and proposed brew to the following list. 


1) Quintrex - TBA


----------



## manticle (6/2/12)

The three that I've tried so far from this year's have been fantastic so I'm a tentative - need to check the two ageing/bretty type beers out the back and see if I think they will make decent swappers.

Otherwise I could try my Golden ale with Brett that seems to need less time.

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good


----------



## vykuza (6/2/12)

I'm in! I ordered the ingredients and bugs for a berlinner weisse yesterday. Good timing 

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")


----------



## barls (6/2/12)

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something


----------



## Stuster (6/2/12)

Great news. Had a couple which were great and the rest are taunting me during my dry Feb. :icon_cheers: 

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.


----------



## neonmeate (6/2/12)

glad i didn't miss this thread...

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)


----------



## Josh (7/2/12)

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage


----------



## brendanos (7/2/12)

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA


----------



## Florian (7/2/12)

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure


----------



## raven19 (7/2/12)

1) Quintrex - TBA
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic (hopefully)


----------



## Quintrex (20/2/12)

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic (hopefully)


----------



## Quintrex (20/2/12)

BTW to continue the discussion regarding a collaborative Lambic blending.

We could do this at ANHC if you guys were coming, or could get your contribution along. I recommend that if we are going to do this contributions must arrive in a keg, to minimize oxygen exposure. We can sample them under CO2 and then blend them and send them back.

Who is confident they could provide something that's actually worth blending. (not to be mean but if you're going to all of this trouble you would want good quality brews to blend with). 

I threw out 40L of attempted lambic recently due to faults, I've got 20 L of 2 yo left that is promising, I'll probably brew some more when the weather cools a bit.

Who is keen?


----------



## raven19 (20/2/12)

'If' I can get over for nationals/conference I would be keen for sure Q !

My Flanders red was sampling quite well tonight with some light lambic funk from the roselare yeast.


----------



## Wortgames (20/2/12)

Hey guys I'd love to attend if there are going to be some lambic lovers gathering, I have a few bottles of a 2002 "gueuze" that probably aren't going to improve much further. Not enough to swap but I'd be keen to share them and hear thoughts as well as taste some other attempts.


----------



## barls (20/2/12)

might have something thats worth blending by then who knows. just about to pitch it tomorrow.


----------



## kabooby (22/2/12)

Quintrex said:


> 1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
> 2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
> 3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
> 4. Barls. Something
> ...


----------



## barls (23/2/12)

ok move to have beers to be labeled or distinctively marked before the swap.
personally i dont care if its just a coloured circle of the wife/significant others nail polish or a piece of masking tape attached with whats in it. 
im just trying to stop a repeat of last year. 
yes i know i should of fixed it but im going with i was drinking at the time.


----------



## raven19 (23/2/12)

Definately need a label or identification on the lid Barls. I think we are all in agreement on that front (how dare you blame beer, our elixer of all things!   :lol: ). All good mate!

My flanders red is already tasting pretty good, delicate and subtle sourness coming thru nicely.

Brett Brux lambic is being slow as in regards to developing the funk though... time to move that bad boy into the shed for some more heat to get it going. Been in the demijohn for 12+ months ffs...!


----------



## barls (24/2/12)

blended up my sour brown the other day half in a keg the other half is waiting for bottling. hopefully this weekend.
if it comes good ill swap this if not got another batch of frambrose and kriek going.


----------



## Quintrex (4/5/12)

How's everyone's swap entries going, brewed yet?

Bottled a Flanders Pale ale the other day, hoping it picks up a little more acidity in the bottle but it's tasting quite good, all going well this could be the beer I enter.

Have some berliner weiss fermenting at the moment, will probably bottle them up shortly after I finish moving house, so they'll be my fallback plan.

Next sour beer I make I think I'll try to do a sour hopffenweisse.

Looking forward to the swap,

Cheers

Q


----------



## barls (4/5/12)

In bottles already and waiting to be tried


----------



## jonw (4/5/12)

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. something (probably made with all the dregs from this year's swap)
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic (hopefully)
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw

I've been planning a funked schwartz, so I can call it James' Brown.


----------



## neonmeate (6/5/12)

ive got three possibilities - a 2010 barley wine - jw lees clone - with brett C added; a belgian imperial stout (brewed with 1581) currently finishing up with orval dregs; a saazy saison finished with a bit of everything from dregs of last year's swap

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic (hopefully)
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw


----------



## raven19 (6/5/12)

a Brett Brux plambic or Flanders Red likely at this stage for my swap beer chaps.

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. Something
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw


----------



## barls (6/5/12)

just tasting the first bottle, dont know if i want to share it (mine precious). its an oude bruin that was fermented with roselare and aged half on french oak half on hungarian oak. 
big cherry notes, sour and bloody nice flavour and only a month in the bottle. another 6 months and the oak will blend in better and the flavour will keep developing. 
1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. oude bruin
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw


----------



## brettprevans (6/5/12)

My braggot with wyeast old ale yeast wont be ready.for another 12m I recon. Needs to develop more brettb characteristics. So ill have to sit this out 

I.really want to partake in one of these


----------



## brewtas (7/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> I.really want to partake in one of these


Same. This thread taunts me every time I see it. Next year for sure.


----------



## neonmeate (7/5/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> My braggot with wyeast old ale yeast wont be ready.for another 12m I recon. Needs to develop more brettb characteristics. So ill have to sit this out
> 
> I.really want to partake in one of these


 

sounds good for 2013. but surely doesn't _need_ 12 months? 6 is usually plenty, the rest of it can happen in the bottle.


----------



## Gulpa (17/5/12)

Not sure how I missed this one. Have a Belgian Dark Strong thats been on brett for about 3 months. Its looking tasty but you never know. Ill put myself as tentative in case it doesnt work out.

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3( Nick R - Berlinner weisse (possibly "imperial")
4. Barls. oude bruin
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## Florian (18/5/12)

Two young Kids and a big wedding I'm supplying with beer have taken its toll:
It looks unlikely that I'll have anything ready for this years swap. 
Although i have two yeasts sitting in the fridge that i bought for this Event i just dont Know when i will be able to use them.

hope someone Else fills my place with good beer.

will take my Name off the list when I'm back on a comuter.


----------



## Josh (18/5/12)

I put a Belgian Pale Ale in a keg with the cubes inoculated with my wild yeast. Haven't got a fridge to chill the keg down though as we're in between homes. If I can get the keg chilled, I'll know if that's my swap beer or not.


----------



## vykuza (18/5/12)

This thread coming to the top of the list has reminded me to update my entry on it. Ditching the Berliner weisse, as I haven't started it yet, and will be including my pale buckwheat sour in its stead. 

1. Quintrex - Pale Roeselare beer 'gueze-ish' hopefully
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
4. Barls. oude bruin
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## manticle (18/5/12)

I'd better go an draw up a sample of mine and see how it is. I have a couple on the go - one is a bretty old ale citrus thing and the other is something that's been sitting for a couple of years on some roeselare


----------



## vykuza (18/6/12)

I had a tiny taste of my sour buckwheat yesterday as it hit the four month mark, and I'm quite happy with the way it is developing. The buckwheat flavour is HUGE in this beer, and the sourness is coming along beautifully. Initial pedio weirdness has died down and it looks like it will definitely be worth bottling for the October swap.


----------



## raven19 (26/6/12)

Flanders Red bottled last night. Bring on swap 2012!

Noting I have only had a few of 2011's versions to date...!


----------



## Quintrex (21/9/12)

Hi all,

Just a reminder that this years funky beer swap is nearly upon us... I need those participating to confirm their participation ASAP, and then we will lock in details for those who are posting their beers here, and those who will be bringing their beers to the conference in person.

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery*
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
4. Barls. oude bruin
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## barls (21/9/12)

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery
*2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - brett brux pLambic or flanders red
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett 

how are the rest of the sydney boys getting theirs down there, anyone want to share shipping.


----------



## Quintrex (27/9/12)

barls said:


> *1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery
> *2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
> 3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
> *4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
> ...



With the overwhelming response... i have no option but to bump!


----------



## manticle (27/9/12)

Sorry Q - I've been busy moving house so haven't even checked on mine to see if it's right for swapping.

What's the latest point? If I can get the grace of another week, I'll take it - otherwise I'll need to drop out now so as not to stuff people around.


----------



## Quintrex (27/9/12)

manticle said:


> Sorry Q - I've been busy moving house so haven't even checked on mine to see if it's right for swapping.
> 
> What's the latest point? If I can get the grace of another week, I'll take it - otherwise I'll need to drop out now so as not to stuff people around.




No worries manticle... I'm actually moving house next week and most of my brewery will be in storage for the next few months ....

I just wanted to a) bring it back on everyones radar... and B) see if it was doable to aim for doing this at the conference. Otherwise, perhaps we delay it until after the conference.


I'm happy either way, I mean I have heaps and heaps on at the moment but if it is easier for everyone to swap at the conference... lets do it. 

If we need to wait a bit until after the conference though for everyone to be ready, I'm happy to wait.

Cheers,

Q

Edit: Actually I vote we delay the swap until after the conference! Let's aim to have the beer to melbourne by ~20th of november, which then means I can ship it back to you before the christmas rush.

All in favour? Aiiiight ^_^


----------



## raven19 (27/9/12)

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery
*2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. either a bretty imperial stout or a lambicised-saison or a barley wine finished with brett C
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
*10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## manticle (28/9/12)

Quintrex said:


> All in favour? Aiiiight ^_^



Suits me. I was about to pull out (once moved, finding time to bottle will still be an issue) but saw your post. November is doable but I still need to check the beer and make sure it's swap worthy. I'm moving my demijohns tomorrow so might get a chance to check on them today.

Will keep the thread updated.


----------



## barls (28/9/12)

happy might bring it down with me when i come to the anhc though.


----------



## neonmeate (28/9/12)

1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered
5. Stuster - definitely something.
*6. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
7. Josh - not sure at this stage
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## Josh (29/9/12)

I'm out. We just moved house and when I got to the carboy containing my swap beer, found it was 1/3 empty and the mouldy mess underneath was breeding fruit flies. Since moving, the beer has formed a pellicle and there is still a leak somewhere. Gonna have to transfer to another carboy and hopefully some of it survives. But I won't have enough beer / it won't be ready in time.

1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered
5. Stuster - definitely something.
6. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier
7. 
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## Quintrex (30/9/12)

Josh said:


> I'm out. We just moved house and when I got to the carboy containing my swap beer, found it was 1/3 empty and the mouldy mess underneath was breeding fruit flies. Since moving, the beer has formed a pellicle and there is still a leak somewhere. Gonna have to transfer to another carboy and hopefully some of it survives. But I won't have enough beer / it won't be ready in time.




Bad luck mate, that sucks... 

*
1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery*
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
5. Stuster - definitely something.
*6. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
7. 
8. brendanos - TBA
9. Florian - unsure
*10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


If anyone does still want to bring it down to ANHC, that is completely fine. I'm happy to store it until the other entries arrive.


----------



## vykuza (18/10/12)

I'm still in, and going to bottle this weekend.

So is providing 12 x 750ml bottles on the mark?

Does anyone have any recommendations for a courier from Sydney to Melbourne, that's likely to get it there in one piece?


----------



## barls (18/10/12)

im heading down for anhc, if you can get them to me ill happily drop them down for about small donation towards fuel.
pm me if interested.
same goes for any of the other sydney crew.


----------



## bconnery (18/10/12)

For those couriering I used this site http://www.onlinecourierquotes.com/ to get one to courier back from Melbourne to Brisbane a couple of swaps back. 

Can't remember who I picked though. I think it was the not quite cheapest one that sounded reasonably reputable 

Everything arrived just fine.


----------



## raven19 (19/10/12)

Nick R said:


> So is providing 12 x 750ml bottles on the mark?



Preference iirc was towards 24 x 375/330ml bottles mate if possible (not 750's).

Allows for sampling of one now and one later.

Will be bringing mine over with ANHC beers if all goes to plan.


----------



## Florian (19/10/12)

Better late than never... Sorry guys!




Florian said:


> Two young Kids and a big wedding I'm supplying with beer have taken its toll:
> It looks unlikely that I'll have anything ready for this years swap.
> Although i have two yeasts sitting in the fridge that i bought for this Event i just dont Know when i will be able to use them.
> 
> ...




*
1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery*
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
5. Stuster - definitely something.
*6. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
7. 
8. brendanos - TBA
9. 
*10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## neonmeate (20/10/12)

mine's just developed the king of all pellicles after some warm weather. it's beautiful. looks like rice pudding. I don't think i'll touch it to bottle till the last minute before i send it off, so you'll have to leave it a while to carbonate.


----------



## vykuza (20/10/12)

barls - very kind offer, thanks mate.

I only have 750s, and considering the time and faffing around involved, I'll bottle as preferred in 375mls (and I like the idea of drink now, drink later).

So, I'll bottle next weekend when I have the bottles ready and send down via courier.

Thanks lads, I'm excited about this one - it's certainly _different_


----------



## Bizier (20/10/12)

I am unsure if there is any movement at the station yet, but can I please express a keen interest in being involved in the next one of these. I have firmly caught the bugs bug.


----------



## manticle (20/10/12)

I'm very close to being out but if I do bow out, I will submit 12 bottles of orval or somesuch as a replacement with no expectation of receiving beers.

I can't commit one way or the other until later in the week and that's cutting it fine. Hopefully will get beer in bottles but not if it's shit.


----------



## barls (20/10/12)

think i got a milk crate of stubbies as well if you need them nick.
i dont leave till wednesday morning if you want them.


----------



## Stuster (21/10/12)

1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery[/b]
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
5. 
*6. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
7. 
8. brendanos - TBA
9. 
*10. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
11. Kabooby - ?
12. jonw
13. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


Very sorry to be backing out of this so late but I'm out too. Just not enough time to get this done I'm afraid. Sorry people.


----------



## barls (21/10/12)

bugger stu, oh well looks like i have less bottles to take down with me.


----------



## raven19 (22/10/12)

A fellow sa brewer (who is driving over for anhc) is taking my 24 stubbies over. Happy to leave a few extra of them with the swap arranger for their troubles / forwarding to some of you funky beer brewers (who pulled out of the swap!).

Or come see me at the sabc table - I may have a few flanders stubbies to sample there.


----------



## manticle (22/10/12)

Hopefully will get a chance to rack mine and sample today so I will update here whether I'm in or not tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## hazard (22/10/12)

I've just seen this thread (haven't had time to look at this forum for months actually) - I've got an orval clone at home which might fit the bill (Brett cultivated from a bottle of Orval, using Jamil's recipe from his recipe book). Scored 105 pts at VicBrew so I guess its OK. Happy to chuck in a dozen stubbies, but i won't be going to ANHC - is there anywhere else I can drop off? I usually drop things at Dave's home brew, Greensborough.


----------



## barls (22/10/12)

Happy to have you join the swap but its not a dozen subbies it's closer to 22 stubbies ATM I think ie 1 long neck or 2 stubbies per person. As for getting them down there. As the swap isn't happening till after ANHC you still have time to get them to Quintrex


----------



## vykuza (22/10/12)

barls said:


> think i got a milk crate of stubbies as well if you need them nick.
> i dont leave till wednesday morning if you want them.




Thanks again barls, always a gentleman. Didn't get to this on the weekend. I'll sort out some bottles this week and get something in place for bottling this coming weekend.

Have a safe drive and an awesome time!


----------



## hazard (23/10/12)

barls said:


> Happy to have you join the swap but its not a dozen subbies it's closer to 22 stubbies ATM I think ie 1 long neck or 2 stubbies per person. As for getting them down there. As the swap isn't happening till after ANHC you still have time to get them to Quintrex



Ok I can throw in 2 stubbies. Where is Quintrex located?


----------



## Quintrex (24/10/12)

hazard said:


> Ok I can throw in 2 stubbies. Where is Quintrex located?




I live in West Footscray, or if you can get it to the conference venue, I'm happy to collect them from you there. Once the rest of the swap entries get in, we'll coordinate getting all of the beers out to everyone. At the moment, I'm pretty busy with conference stuff, but will be back onto organising the swap in November.

I'll PM you my mobile and we can sort something out.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## brendanos (31/10/12)

I'm still in! Thanks to Raven for the reminder. Will drop off soon Q. If you know anyone on the list that hasn't confirmed give them a nudge.... (and remove them if they've pulled out!)

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery*
2. Manticle (tentative) - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
*5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
*6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse!* - will drop off (750's only)
*7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
8. Kabooby - ?
9. jonw
10. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## barls (31/10/12)

was good to meet you the other day brendan.


----------



## manticle (4/11/12)

Just racked both of mine and had a taste. One of them I made close to two years ago and fermented out with roeselare dregs. No idea what it started life as but when emptying the demijohn I saw old vanilla beans so vanilla something. Surprisingly sweet rather than sour for something that old.

The other is an old ale fermented with brett and given a dose of citrus zest yonks ago.

Not sure whether to put 1 of each in per swapper or pick one.

What is the exact cut-off date please Q? I still need to allow them to settle after racking, then re-seed and bottle.


*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Hand Delivery*
2.* Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier*
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- couriered*
*5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
*6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse!* - will drop off (750's only)
*7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - will courier*
8. Kabooby - ?
9. jonw
10. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett


----------



## raven19 (4/11/12)

manticle said:


> What is the exact cut-off date please Q? I still need to allow them to settle after racking, then re-seed and bottle.



If last year was anything to go by, early next year will be the swapping date I suspect mate!

Q and co were pretty busy with anhc this year so he is probably resting atm! And draining what is left of the sabc kegs for me.

I'd say you'd be ok to start on your process above.

fwiw - I dont mind if its one of each or a matching pair of your stellar funky beers


----------



## manticle (4/11/12)

Cool, thanks mate.


----------



## vykuza (4/11/12)

Bottled my buckwheat sour! It's..._ bracingly_... sour, but the buckwheat has come through with no hesitation. It's not going to change the world, but it's certainly drinkable.

I racked 10L of a too-thin american wheat into the keg/solera - so here's to a gen two!


----------



## Quintrex (12/11/12)

Hi Folks,

Sorry for the radio silence, took a bit of time out with renovations and catching my breath a bit  

Below is the updated list, with who is confirmed and who is yet to get beer to me.

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's
2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed*
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's
5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier*
*6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse! - confirmed - will drop off (750's only)*
*7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
8. Kabooby - ?
9. jonw
10. gulpa (tentative) - Belgian Dark Strong with brett
11. Hazard? - Orval Clone - 

Awaiting confirmations from Kabooby, jonw, Gulpa and Hazard. I will message them to try and clarify this.

Awaiting on beer from Manticle, Nick R, Neonmeate, Kabooby, Jonw, Gulpa and Hazard

All those who have not yet got their beers to me, can we aim for them to be in my possesion in around 2 weeks time? and I'll mix them and ship them back ASAP.


Cheers,

Q


----------



## barls (12/11/12)

no problems q. let me know when they are ready to come back. got my gas bottle the other day as well.


----------



## manticle (12/11/12)

Will bottle this weekend Q. Can you PM me your new address?


----------



## raven19 (12/11/12)

Quintrex said:


> All those who have not yet got their beers to me, can we aim for them to be in my possesion in around 2 weeks time? and I'll mix them and ship them back ASAP.



If you drop them into Q's, feel free to help him drain the SA contingent's kegs from Club Night at ANHC too. The quicker they are emptied the sooner I can courier them back home here!


----------



## Gulpa (12/11/12)

Sorry guys, I can't front a beer. It's just no good.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Quintrex (13/11/12)

Gulpa said:


> Sorry guys, I can't front a beer. It's just no good.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Bad luck, and thank you for letting us know.

1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's
2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed
4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's
5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier
6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse! - confirmed - will drop off (750's only)
7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - Beer @ Q's

Unconfirmed
8. Kabooby - ?
9. jonw
10. Hazard? - Orval Clone -


----------



## kabooby (13/11/12)

Hey guys, been offline for a while. Got a few sours atm so will need to bottle something up. Some Berliner weisse, a golden strong ale with cherries and some lambic.

Will bottle this weekend and send early next week.

Kabooby


----------



## Quintrex (13/11/12)

1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's
2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed
4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's
5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier
6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse! - confirmed - will drop off (750's only)
7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - Beer @ Q's
8. Kabooby - Something delicious - Confirmed
9. Hazard - Orval Clone - Confirmed

Unconfirmed

10. jonw


----------



## neonmeate (14/11/12)

i vote for the kriek tripel kabooby, yum.

mine's had such a beautiful blanket of white pustulence that i haven't wanted to touch it. i'll rack the bugger and bottle it next weekend. so we're looking at only 18 stubbies now?


----------



## Quintrex (14/11/12)

neonmeate said:


> i vote for the kriek tripel kabooby, yum.
> 
> mine's had such a beautiful blanket of white pustulence that i haven't wanted to touch it. i'll rack the bugger and bottle it next weekend. so we're looking at only 18 stubbies now?




Unless Jonw confirms that he is in, but even if he does, we'll make it work. 

Some people have given extra, I'll just divvy up the randoms amongst those who have sent more.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## jonw (20/11/12)

Quintrex said:


> Unless Jonw confirms that he is in, but even if he does, we'll make it work.
> 
> Some people have given extra, I'll just divvy up the randoms amongst those who have sent more.
> 
> ...



Guys, sorry I've been absent. I'm afraid I'm out this year as I don't have a suitable beer. Sorry for messing you about.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Quintrex (20/11/12)

jonw said:


> Guys, sorry I've been absent. I'm afraid I'm out this year as I don't have a suitable beer. Sorry for messing you about.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon



Not a problem Jon, there's always next year.


Ok here's the current status of the swap.

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's*
5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier
6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse! - confirmed - will drop off (750's only)
*7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
8. Kabooby - Something delicious - Confirmed
*9. Hazard - Orval Clone - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's*

For those who are couriering, I'll PM you my address, if I haven't already.

Cheers,
Q


P.S> Cracked a bottle of mine the other day and I'm reasonably happy with it, moderate acidity with a good level of brett. character.


----------



## kabooby (22/11/12)

Decided on the Lambic. Was already bottled so it's in 750's. The Belgian strong with cherries has developed a heat from the alcohol that I don't like so will tip that one. 

Happy to have mine sent back with the other Sydney beers if that works out better.

*1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed
*4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's*
5. neonmeate. imperial stout attacked by cuvee rene gueuze dregs - courier
6. brendanos - Berliner Weisse! - confirmed - will drop off (750's only)
*7. raven19 - flanders red - bottled, confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
8. Kabooby - Mixture of plain, apricot and peach lambic - Sent by Aus Post - 750's
*9. Hazard - Orval Clone - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's*


----------



## Quintrex (25/11/12)

kabooby said:


> *1. Quintrex - Flanders Pale Ale - Confirmed - Beer @ Q's*
> 2. Manticle - beer with funny yeast and possibly some other stuff to make it taste good - confirmed - hand delivery or post/courier
> *3 Nick R - pale buckwheat sour - Confirmed-Beer @ Q's
> 4. Barls. oude bruin- confirmed- Beer @ Q's*
> ...



Just waiting on neonmeate, brendanos and manticle now. No breakages thus far... yay


----------



## neonmeate (25/11/12)

Quintrex said:


> Just waiting on neonmeate, brendanos and manticle now. No breakages thus far... yay



sorry been rather busy but it is coming. will bottle and send as soon as i can


----------



## manticle (26/11/12)

Will be at yours by this Sunday Q. Cleaning various belgian bottles tonight and bottling either tonight (now-ish) or tomorrow as I have only had to work half days Mon/Tue.

Sorry for the delay - I was going to pull out but I hate the idea.

Not sure where the tasting thread is but drinking Raven' lambic schwarz from the last swap (bottle 2) and age has done nice things to it. Chocolate, biscuit, wood and a teeny touch of balsamic with some sour cherry.

Weeny hint of nappy in the aroma but that's the unpredictability of old mate Brett - flavour hits all the right buttons.

Low carb, nice dry finish, sour level low enough to allow other characters to shine but still present and distinct.


----------



## manticle (27/11/12)

Bottled brew 'A' just now.

Going to call it oud bruin but not in a style nazi way.

Lid ID is '2a'

Second brew will be bottled tonight and will be '2b' - a citrus and brett Old Ale.


----------



## Quintrex (19/12/12)

Just a quick update, I've recieved Brendanos' contribution on the weekend and I believe the last entry is being couriered this week.... This probably means I'll sort the beers this weekend and shoot you box dimensions and weight back to you. Then you can organize a courier at your convenience. I think January sometime would be best.

Cheers,

Q


----------



## neonmeate (19/12/12)

sorry to hold you all up. just sending the box off right this second. there's a couple of xmas presents in there for you too quintrex, as a late fine.

my beer is labelled ILS on the lid (Imperial Lambicated Stout) - 10% abv, high IBU, lowww pH....


----------



## Quintrex (19/12/12)

neonmeate said:


> sorry to hold you all up. just sending the box off right this second. there's a couple of xmas presents in there for you too quintrex, as a late fine.
> 
> my beer is labelled ILS on the lid (Imperial Lambicated Stout) - 10% abv, high IBU, lowww pH....



No worries mate. Your beer sounds bloody impressive. how does the acidity work with the bitterness and dark malts? Mouth puckering 

I know you used some dregs from the previous swap to make this and I've been thinking... two things 

1 - I'd love it if there was some way that we could do a collaborative group lambic blend thingy.
and 2- I wonder if we could do a funky beer swap where it had to be dregs only used to provide the souring component. Whether commercial or from this swap. Or too hard

Whaddya reckon 

Q


----------



## neonmeate (19/12/12)

well that's where the bretty fruity esters come in and all the carabohemian and special B...

we could have a subsidiary gueuze swap. why don't we all make straight lambics then send them to a central spot to be blended, then sent out again?

in practice i always use dregs anyway! can't be bothered ordering and buying a culture. they always work out of the bottle, and these days it isn't too hard to get a pretty interesting selection of commercial dregs. but i won't be just rinsing out all the bottles from this swap, that's for sure...



Quintrex said:


> No worries mate. Your beer sounds bloody impressive. how does the acidity work with the bitterness and dark malts? Mouth puckering
> 
> I know you used some dregs from the previous swap to make this and I've been thinking... two things
> 
> ...


----------



## Quintrex (29/12/12)

Neonmeate, a subsidiary Gueuze swap sounds great. Do you think we would courier kegs to a central spot for blending?


Just an update, I picked up the last case from the post office yesterday, unfortunately there were a few breakages in transit, even with neonmeates neat bubble wrapping. I think, we should have enough still to make it all work.

I'll be sorting these tomorrow, and should be able to provide details for courier pickup shortly.

Thanks for your patience all


----------



## neonmeate (29/12/12)

Quintrex said:


> Neonmeate, a subsidiary Gueuze swap sounds great. Do you think we would courier kegs to a central spot for blending?
> 
> 
> Just an update, I picked up the last case from the post office yesterday, unfortunately there were a few breakages in transit, even with neonmeates neat bubble wrapping. I think, we should have enough still to make it all work.
> ...



bugger, stupid australia post. hope the extras didn't break.

i will get started on a lambic once the weather cools down a bit


----------



## Quintrex (7/1/13)

Hey Folks,

Good news, in between renovating and going back to work today I've finally sorted the swap beers out and have started packaging them back up. Some people who sent down stubbies only will probably need a new box to fit the couple of longnecks in the swap. I will finish off the packing tomorrow when I've obtained some new boxes and more packing materials. 

Stay tuned for details on each of your packages so that you can organize courier pickup.

Cheers,

Q

Excuse the renovation mess


----------



## barls (7/1/13)

wahoo. looking forward to getting this back.


----------



## raven19 (7/1/13)

Me too!

Next one progressing too.... got 5kgs of cherries freezing atm and will pitch these onto my kriek in the coming weeks.


----------



## neonmeate (8/1/13)

raven19 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Next one progressing too.... got 5kgs of cherries freezing atm and will pitch these onto my kriek in the coming weeks.



5kg!!!!!!


----------



## kabooby (11/1/13)

Hey Barls, If it works out easier I am happy to get mine shipped back with yours and any other Sydney guys.


----------



## barls (11/1/13)

happy ether way mate


----------



## Quintrex (15/1/13)

Ok, I think I've finally finished sending out everyone's details. Please PM me if I've missed you or you have any queries re Courier stuff.

Best way is to book it via the online courier web site and then send me the Consignment note to stick on the box and let me know when pickup is.

Cheers,

Q

Looking forward to trying some of these soon  Bring on the tastings :chug:


----------



## raven19 (15/1/13)

Just paid courier, and sent it to your email addy mate!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## raven19 (20/1/13)

Quintrex - confirming my beers arrived late last week. Thanks again for 'hosting' and arranging the swapping of these beers.

Looking forward to these. Noting I still have one bottle of most of the 2011 swap beer aging in the shed too still...!


----------



## Quintrex (6/2/13)

Still waiting for Kabooby, Hazard and Manticle to courier/pick up their swaps.... but has anyone else started tasting yet?

I'm hoping to stick up some tasting notes in the next coupla days....


----------



## manticle (6/2/13)

Sorry for the delay. Been flat out with beerfest related stuff.

Just contacted my brother to see if he can pick up - will let you know as soon as I hear back.


----------



## raven19 (6/2/13)

Recovered from draining kegs during the superbowl... so hoping to sample a few of these in the coming days.


----------



## vykuza (6/2/13)

Am I the first to crack a bottle? I had a breakage in transit, so got a pretty smelly and soggy box, and I haven't figured out what I'm missing yet. The luck of the draw I guess!


Last night I drank (with relish!) A "little dog brewery" oude bruin - which I guess from the list is barls?

I didn't take a photo (and I can't go in to too much guff tonight as I'm at work and waiting for something to happen) - but it poured medium bruin (hah) and crystal clear - with negligeable head but a lasting fizz. Beautiful tropic fruit aroma! Like a "fruit salad plant" if you know the smell.

Body is a great balance - there's been a lot of brett action - but it's really not bone dry, and keeps some solid mouthfeel at the end of the mouthful. 

Tastes great, not very sour, but loads of funky brett (orval brett strain barls?) some dark malts and that really pleasant mouthfeel.

Barls - this is great! Glad I have another to drink in good time


----------



## vykuza (6/2/13)

I should probably post about my own beer too, so you you all don't set your expectations too high!

In the 330ml brown bottles with the red cap with the brand of an Italian beer (of which I cannot recall).

Sour Buckwheat Pale Ale
I used a significant portion of home malted buckwheat (8% I think?), plus a cereal mash of triticale and millet for something different.
The remainder was Weyermann pils malt to 1.055. The buckwheat ended up as a crystal, rather than base malt due to my over-kilning.
There's 9 IBUs of Sapphire at 90 minutes.

The yeast is recultured Russian River, plus dregs from Orval, Rodenbach, and Duchesse de Bourgnon. 

What to expect:

Extreme sourness! There's some not insignificant acetic acid presence, but a huge hit of lactic acid from pedio (which had a holiday in it early this year). There's some slight funky, but this is primarily a sour beer. Now - here's my admission - the beer is much too dextrinous, and has a very thick mouthfeel. I've tried to offset it with a pretty good carb, but pleased be warned it's not balanced.

I've got this beer working in a stainless keg fermenter and replaced the quantity I removed with a very thin beer (brewed thin on purpose). So though I hope you enjoy the extremely different flavours you get from the buckwheat (super nutty) with the acids, all I can do is cross my fingers that next year the batch will be more balanced.


----------



## barls (6/2/13)

dont think your the first there was another thread started for the tasting notes somewhere.

glad you enjoyed it. its 100% where i wanted it.
was roselare again with a couple of dregs added but i cant remember what they were.
just about to start on the next batch of it once temps start dropping a bit more.


----------



## manticle (6/2/13)

Here 'tis

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70176-2012-funky-beer-swap-tasting-thread/?hl=%2Btasting+%2Bthread


----------



## manticle (7/2/13)

Cheers Brendanos.

Definitely agree on this being more acetic than I would normally aim for.

This is about the fourth time I have used that batch of roeselare cake and it is supposed to increase in acetic character with re-use. I have not kept dregs or repitched anything from that yeast cakeso fresh pitch next time for me as I'm more into funk than vinegar. The citrus seemed to me to add a bite to the acetic too.

Yours had no gushing issues (recent ones of mine have been ok but I've been concerned)?

Wrote the above in the tasting thread but was reprimanded by Brendanos for Jibber Jabber so I'll post it here. I don't like this militant one post tasting thread business, no siree I don't.

But I will give it a shot.


----------



## barls (7/2/13)

not a fan ether at this stage, isnt the whole point of this to taste the beer then ask questions or discuss the beer therefore improving our own examples. not possible if its just one post only

personnally ill be posting mine here if thats the format we have to stick to and cant ask questions


----------



## manticle (7/2/13)

Does seem odd that there's no interaction about tasting and I personally find the whole format clunky and difficult to follow. I'll withold judgment entirely till a few more opinions are returned but I've never had an issue with just the regular format for tasting notes.


----------



## raven19 (7/2/13)

Chaps I hid the other posts on the tasting thread for now. I can bring them back if thats the consensus? Or can move them to this thread if need be.


----------



## raven19 (7/2/13)

Maybe discuss the beers here on this thread - leaving a single combined judging post in the other thread?


----------



## manticle (7/2/13)

I'll keep the other thread as it's supposed to be (had already deleted my post and pasted it here) but I don't see the point of going back and forth between 2 threads. I don't see it as neat or tidy or easy to follow. The example thread linked is really difficult to read and the lack of interaction between brewers does not sit well with me either.
What's the advantage of the single post tasting thread?


----------



## barls (7/2/13)

im not seeing any advantages to the format. it would of been nice to have discussed this before it was dictated to us that this is the format we are supposed to use.
also having two threads is kinda useless and im not going to post a review of the beer over there then come over to this one to ask a question about it.


----------



## raven19 (12/2/13)

*VAL label / OLP on lid - who's is it?*
Subtle aroma of funk, stale mustiness lingers at the end.
Good level of carbonation, thin white head dissipates quickly. Clear, light brown in colour.
Flavour wise is subtle (not aggressive at all - in a good way) and easy to drink - light tartness with citrus notes (lemon/lime?), light mouthfeel, brett notes present, malt still present, minimal bitterness but balanced with the acidity and very much sessionable.

Happy with this as my first of a good group of beers to come!


----------



## kabooby (18/2/13)

Noticed in the tasting thread that Neonmate had posted about my beer. Don't think it was mine. Mine should all have number 8 on the lid. Should not be leaking either as very low carbonation like a true lambic.

Kabooby 

PS. With the tasting thread is it possible to see all tasting notes for a beer or just the most recent?


----------



## raven19 (18/2/13)

kabooby said:


> Noticed in the tasting thread that Neonmate had posted about my beer. Don't think it was mine. Mine should all have number 8 on the lid. Should not be leaking either as very low carbonation like a true lambic.
> 
> Kabooby
> 
> PS. With the tasting thread is it possible to see all tasting notes for a beer or just the most recent?



I have hidden the duplicate posts, but can unhide them.
We have a mixed camp thus far on how that thread will work it would appear.
Happy to unhide the older posts if that is the general consensus.


----------



## neonmeate (18/2/13)

kabooby said:


> Noticed in the tasting thread that Neonmate had posted about my beer. Don't think it was mine. Mine should all have number 8 on the lid. Should not be leaking either as very low carbonation like a true lambic.
> 
> Kabooby
> 
> PS. With the tasting thread is it possible to see all tasting notes for a beer or just the most recent?


aha i see from nick r's reply about the red italian caps that it must have been his. and the super nutty buckwheat was exactly what i tasted, i tasted it as 'toasty'. excellent beer nick! pity bout the capping!

kabooby i think i can spot yours there now


----------



## brendanos (19/2/13)

The principle idea of the tasting thread is to copy and paste the most recent version - so all tasting notes are maintained. I'm sorry that it has proven difficult to comprehend, and also saddened that it has offended some, but it is not a new concept and maintain that it is an efficient way to collate thoughts and easily compare tasting notes (and learn about our palates and the evolution of each beer) without having to flick back and forth between multiple sprawling pages of discussion.

If anyone has a problem with the notion of a "tasting thread", or wants to break free of the shackles of moderation prison, feel free to post whatever you like in this thread and if they resemble tasting notes I will make an effort to add them to the tasting thread.

I sincerely encourage and see great value in thorough discussion of each beer including questions, recipes, suggestions, banter etc - it's just not what the tasting thread is for.


----------



## bum (19/2/13)

"I drank a beer. This is what it tasted like."

I really hope someone can improve upon this with rules.


----------



## manticle (19/2/13)

I'm not offended (alluded to above) - I just disagree that it's somehow easier to have 2 threads rather than one or that the suggested format is somehow easier to read. I think it looks messy.
Nonetheless, I said I'd give it a shot and when I pick up my beers from my brother and start tasting, I will.


----------



## vykuza (19/2/13)

Thanks for the positive feedback neonmeate  I'm due to fill a keg with a 2nd generation blend in the next few months, if you're still in Dulwich Hill you should swing by for a few glasses (I'm in St Peters).

If anybody is interested, here's my blog post on malting the buckwheat. In hindsight, I over-"kilned" and ended up with more of a crystal malt, but the process and what to expect should remain the same.

http://nickrace.net/2012/02/malting-buckwheat/

I'll also post a photo of the caps I used when I get home - save any more confusion.


----------



## kabooby (21/2/13)

Ok I understand how it should work and agree that I would be better to look at one post and see the detailed description on the beer, followed by everyones tasting description of the beer. For this to work the previous tasting notes needs to be added to the current post.

Kabooby


----------



## neonmeate (21/2/13)

Nick R said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback neonmeate  I'm due to fill a keg with a 2nd generation blend in the next few months, if you're still in Dulwich Hill you should swing by for a few glasses (I'm in St Peters).
> 
> If anybody is interested, here's my blog post on malting the buckwheat. In hindsight, I over-"kilned" and ended up with more of a crystal malt, but the process and what to expect should remain the same.
> 
> ...


thanks Nick I would love to take you up on your offer sometime, let me know when you've got some ready... where did you get russian river round these parts?


----------



## kabooby (1/3/13)

So I have my case now and looking forward to trying some of these fine sour beers  Are we able to add previous tasting notes to the tasting thread?

Kabooby


----------



## brendanos (6/3/13)

Yeah add as many as you like - the more the merrier!


----------



## raven19 (7/3/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/70176-2012-funky-beer-swap-tasting-thread/

I have unhidden previous posts in this thread for clarity folks.


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

Whose is the beer that is unlabelled and unnumbered in stubbies with a red cap that says birra santa mondo or somesuch?
.
I've got 4 of them and when I find out whose it is I will post my notes in the tasting thread.

In the meantime I have two things to say.

1. Label your bottle tops or bottles with an identifier. I'll buy you a texta if you need one.
2.**** me, it's nice.

Proper notes taken on unknown beer (presumed to be NickR buckwheat as I can't find that one in my stash)

Clear, very little head but what forms, remains. Gold

Aroma of hay, (very slight) chlorine, milk, apples, wood and leather. Fairly typical 'sour beer' smell.

Carb medium, mouthfeel slightly fuller than expected.

Flavour is initially sour and very, very dry. Tiny bit of berry like character, then a cereal flavour that lingers - reminds me of oatmeal but isn't.

Really balances the beer and brings something else to the party. Without it would be a well balanced, refreshing, dry sour beer but the extra element is delicious and brings out the berry character more.

Reminds me of a delicious mueseli with tart berries and yoghurt.


Who made this?


----------



## vykuza (9/3/13)

That one's mine Manticle - sorry about the labelling (or lack thereof!)

Lemme take a photo of the lids so people know what's what.


----------



## manticle (9/3/13)

Cheers.

Great beer.


----------



## vykuza (9/3/13)

Nick R's beer is in bottles with this cap:







Sorry for any confusion folks


----------



## vykuza (9/3/13)

manticle said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Great beer.



Thanks, I'm glad people are enjoying it


----------



## neonmeate (15/4/13)

just had quintrex's flanders pale ale a couple of days ago - didn't write down profound tasting notes at the time but was very nice - the berliner added an extra champagney edge, and was overall quite appley - quite like one of those stinky sour ciders from thorogoods. would have been nice if it kept a head a bit better, but still was tasty and sour and lively stuff.


----------

